# My 5gal & new 55gal freshwater tank :)



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

welcome to my tank journal

my 55gal tank one of my old friends sold me his 55gal freshwater tank for $10 i think that was a grate deal on my part  three and a half months ago before he moved to calgary so i have only had it up & running now for about 3months as i had to buy all the filters & stuff for it i also got a few guppys to do a fish cycal as i read that was a good way to get it all up & go i added gravel & some sand to it with a few live plants with plant tabs to make them happy all are growing nicely bright green in color  as for the 11 guppys there now looking for a new home if any one want them let me know 
i have2 assason snail 10 neons 3 Emraled corycats and just added today 5 blue rams i got today Aug 30th from charles  im so happy with them there so cute . i still want to add more fish & plants to the tank just not sure yet what kinds i do know i want a sword plant just not sure where to get it as my LPS does not have any 
in my 55 tank i want to change out the gravel for somthing eles so if any one know what is a good substrat for plants please let me know 
i will try to get pics of my fish in the tank 

here is a few pics of my 55gal

how the tank looked before i changed it all  








My little 26gal bowfrount tank is home to 20-25 chreey shrimp shrimp tank & 3 jili corycats i moved from my 55gal to help clean Not sure if thats good or not 
View attachment 67250


----------



## little_lady (Sep 4, 2014)

Have you considered Eco-Complete as a substrate for your 55?


----------



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

@little_lady i will look in to the eco-complete & ty for the suggestion on it


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Looking good!


----------



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

hi everyone so i changed my 55gal tank up a bit  i emptyed it then added miracle grow organic potting soil  my old gravel over that then white sand by National Geographic replanted my live plants i had & cut a few of them back so they would grow more added my fish {they are not a happy bunch right now lol
i do have a sweet looking pice of apple wood that i need to soak before i can add it to the tank  the tank is couldy right now i think it will look good ones i have finished adding all the driftwoods that im soaking into the tank


----------



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

i changed the 55gal up a bit  added a lot more plants & fish to it  here is a video of it so far  i changed the filter on it to a fluval 406  i find its a lot quiter now & has a lot more water flow in the tank


----------

